# RISOLTO]configure:error:C compiler cannot create executables

## magowiz

mi appare questo errore nel tentare di compilare diversi pacchetti. più precisamente l'errore è questo :

```
checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

```

cosa posso fare?Last edited by magowiz on Thu Sep 14, 2006 8:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bender86

Controlla le CFLAGS. Probabilmente qualcuna è scritta male.

----------

## magowiz

le mie cflags sono le seguenti : 

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -march=athlon-xp -pipe mfpmath=sse -msse -mmmx -m3dnow"
```

----------

## Luca89

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> le mie cflags sono le seguenti : 
> 
> ```
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -march=athlon-xp -pipe mfpmath=sse -msse -mmmx -m3dnow"
> ...

 

```
mfpmath=sse
```

Qui hai dimenticato il meno davanti.

----------

## magowiz

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   le mie cflags sono le seguenti : 
> 
> ```
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -march=athlon-xp -pipe mfpmath=sse -msse -mmmx -m3dnow"
> ...

 

l'ho corretto come mi hai suggerito ma il problema rimane

----------

## Luca89

Posta anche CXXFLAGS e LDFLAGS

----------

## nikko96

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> mi appare questo errore nel tentare di compilare diversi pacchetti. più precisamente l'errore è questo :
> 
> ```
> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
> 
> ...

 

SE provi a rimmetterle come all'inizio

```
-Os -mcpu=i686 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -mfpmath=sse -msse -mmmx -m3dnow
```

 l'errore è diverso?

----------

## magowiz

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   mi appare questo errore nel tentare di compilare diversi pacchetti. più precisamente l'errore è questo :
> 
> ```
> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
> 
> ...

 

no purtroppo lo stesso errore

----------

## magowiz

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Posta anche CXXFLAGS e LDFLAGS

 

```
CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

per quanto riguarda le LDFLAGS non ho nulla nel file /etc/make.conf , dove le trovo?

----------

## bender86

-mcpu= non è deprecato in favore di -mtune=?

----------

## nikko96

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no purtroppo lo stesso errore

 

Se gli errori li hai per compilare totem gstreamer e compagnia,puoi

provare a ricompilare liboil con opzioni più tranquille come

```
-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe
```

dopodiche' ricompili totem.

Ciao

P.S. in tal caso questo thread sarebbe legato all'altro

----------

## magowiz

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> -mcpu= non è deprecato in favore di -mtune=?

 

ho provato anche a sostituire -mcpu con -mtune ma non ho risolto nulla.

 *Quote:*   

> Se gli errori li hai per compilare totem gstreamer e compagnia,puoi
> 
> provare a ricompilare liboil con opzioni più tranquille come
> 
> Codice:
> ...

 

niente da fare, sempre lo stesso errore.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

cosa è successo prima che cominciasse a sfasare gcc?

posta un 

```
emerge --info
```

ed anche un 

```
genlop -l --date 5 days ago
```

se non hai genlop emergilo

----------

## magowiz

ecco l'output :

```
 # genlop -l --date 5 days ago

 * media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss

     Wed Sep  6 11:55:31 2006 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.8.11

     Wed Sep  6 11:56:01 2006 >>> dev-libs/fribidi-0.10.4

     Wed Sep  6 11:57:26 2006 >>> media-plugins/live-2005.11.11

     Wed Sep  6 12:20:10 2006 >>> net-misc/iputils-021109-r3

     Wed Sep  6 12:23:34 2006 >>> media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.7

     Wed Sep  6 12:28:48 2006 >>> app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-4.1.2.4-r2

     Wed Sep  6 12:32:40 2006 >>> dev-cpp/gnome-vfsmm-2.12.0

     Wed Sep  6 12:43:26 2006 >>> x11-themes/xmms-themes-0.0.3

     Wed Sep  6 12:56:48 2006 >>> app-accessibility/festival-1.95_beta

     Wed Sep  6 12:57:25 2006 >>> app-accessibility/mbrola-3.0.1h-r1

     Wed Sep  6 12:58:29 2006 >>> app-accessibility/it-festival-1.0.0-r1

     Wed Sep  6 12:59:19 2006 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.4

     Wed Sep  6 13:14:53 2006 >>> app-i18n/man-pages-it-0.3.4

     Wed Sep  6 13:18:45 2006 >>> sys-process/psmisc-22.2

     Wed Sep  6 13:20:28 2006 >>> net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2

     Wed Sep  6 13:24:36 2006 >>> sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2

     Wed Sep  6 13:25:08 2006 >>> sys-apps/slocate-2.7-r8

     Wed Sep  6 13:27:41 2006 >>> sys-fs/udftools-1.0.0b-r6

     Wed Sep  6 13:36:17 2006 >>> sys-apps/man-pages-2.38

     Wed Sep  6 13:41:56 2006 >>> app-text/html2text-1.3.2

     Wed Sep  6 13:43:25 2006 >>> dev-dotnet/vte-sharp-2.8.2

     Wed Sep  6 13:43:39 2006 >>> dev-dotnet/ikvm-bin-0.14

     Wed Sep  6 13:44:15 2006 >>> dev-util/monodoc-1.1.13

     Wed Sep  6 13:45:59 2006 >>> x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.6.1

     Wed Sep  6 13:46:27 2006 >>> dev-dotnet/gtksourceview-sharp-0.10-r1

     Wed Sep  6 13:47:34 2006 >>> dev-dotnet/gtkhtml-sharp-2.8.2

     Wed Sep  6 13:48:54 2006 >>> virtual/jre-1.4.2

     Wed Sep  6 14:06:07 2006 >>> app-admin/eselect-oodict-20060706

     Wed Sep  6 14:18:44 2006 >>> app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.3

     Wed Sep  6 14:35:45 2006 >>> dev-util/ddd-3.3.11

     Wed Sep  6 16:22:22 2006 >>> dev-util/kdevelop-3.3.2

     Wed Sep  6 17:00:11 2006 >>> media-video/vlc-0.8.4a-r1

     Wed Sep  6 17:17:17 2006 >>> media-video/transcode-1.0.2-r2

     Wed Sep  6 18:23:34 2006 >>> app-cdr/k3b-0.12.14

     Wed Sep  6 18:41:49 2006 >>> x11-libs/cairo-1.2.4

     Wed Sep  6 19:02:28 2006 >>> gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.10.2

     Wed Sep  6 19:16:53 2006 >>> gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.6.2

     Wed Sep  6 20:45:35 2006 >>> mail-client/evolution-2.6.2-r1

     Wed Sep  6 20:50:37 2006 >>> x11-libs/libwnck-2.14.2

     Wed Sep  6 20:53:36 2006 >>> gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.14.2

     Wed Sep  6 21:04:45 2006 >>> gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.14.2

     Wed Sep  6 21:09:04 2006 >>> gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.14.0

     Wed Sep  6 21:09:55 2006 >>> media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20051122-r3

     Wed Sep  6 21:13:56 2006 >>> media-video/gxine-0.5.7

     Wed Sep  6 21:15:27 2006 >>> gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.14.0

     Thu Sep  7 01:35:57 2006 >>> www-client/seamonkey-1.0.3

     Thu Sep  7 01:37:53 2006 >>> dev-util/devhelp-0.11-r1

     Thu Sep  7 01:39:58 2006 >>> gnome-extra/zenity-2.14.2

     Thu Sep  7 01:42:33 2006 >>> gnome-base/librsvg-2.14.4

     Thu Sep  7 01:46:30 2006 >>> app-misc/beagle-0.2.9

     Thu Sep  7 01:52:01 2006 >>> media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8

     Thu Sep  7 01:58:19 2006 >>> x11-libs/vte-0.12.2

     Thu Sep  7 02:00:21 2006 >>> gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.8.16

     Thu Sep  7 02:21:46 2006 >>> dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.8.3

     Thu Sep  7 02:26:29 2006 >>> app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1-r1

     Thu Sep  7 02:27:54 2006 >>> gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.14.0

     Thu Sep  7 02:30:18 2006 >>> gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.6.0

     Thu Sep  7 06:36:56 2006 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.6

     Thu Sep  7 06:42:31 2006 >>> app-editors/emacs-21.4-r4

     Thu Sep  7 06:43:47 2006 >>> dev-util/gob-2.0.12

     Thu Sep  7 06:55:17 2006 >>> gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.14.2.1

     Thu Sep  7 06:56:01 2006 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.10.4

     Thu Sep  7 06:57:38 2006 >>> media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.3

     Thu Sep  7 06:58:49 2006 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.10.3

     Thu Sep  7 07:09:19 2006 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.1-r1

     Thu Sep  7 07:09:52 2006 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.3

     Thu Sep  7 07:16:50 2006 >>> media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.3

     Thu Sep  7 07:20:03 2006 >>> gnome-base/eel-2.14.1

     Thu Sep  7 07:27:34 2006 >>> gnome-base/nautilus-2.14.1

     Thu Sep  7 07:28:41 2006 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf-0.10.3

     Thu Sep  7 07:29:27 2006 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-theora-0.10.4

     Thu Sep  7 07:29:52 2006 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.10.3

     Thu Sep  7 07:30:15 2006 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.3

     Thu Sep  7 12:55:39 2006 >>> gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.4-r4

     Thu Sep  7 12:59:56 2006 >>> x11-wm/metacity-2.14.5

     Thu Sep  7 13:01:29 2006 >>> x11-libs/libxklavier-2.2

     Thu Sep  7 13:18:23 2006 >>> gnome-base/control-center-2.14.2

     Thu Sep  7 13:19:33 2006 >>> gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-1.5.15-r2

     Thu Sep  7 13:25:33 2006 >>> media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.8

     Thu Sep  7 13:38:31 2006 >>> media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.8

     Thu Sep  7 13:44:53 2006 >>> gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.14.2

     Thu Sep  7 13:47:59 2006 >>> gnome-base/libgtop-2.14.1

     Thu Sep  7 13:50:39 2006 >>> dev-python/gnome-python-2.12.4

     Thu Sep  7 13:56:24 2006 >>> gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.14.2

     Thu Sep  7 13:59:00 2006 >>> dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.14.0

     Thu Sep  7 14:08:19 2006 >>> app-editors/gedit-2.14.3

     Thu Sep  7 14:13:41 2006 >>> sys-apps/busybox-1.1.3

     Thu Sep  7 14:22:48 2006 >>> media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.17

     Thu Sep  7 17:21:02 2006 >>> mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.5

     Thu Sep  7 17:36:41 2006 >>> x11-plugins/enigmail-0.94.0-r5

     Thu Sep  7 17:38:28 2006 >>> gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.6.0

     Thu Sep  7 17:44:19 2006 >>> gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.14.2

     Thu Sep  7 17:46:40 2006 >>> gnome-base/gnome-session-2.14.2

     Thu Sep  7 17:50:24 2006 >>> x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.6.9

     Thu Sep  7 17:54:31 2006 >>> x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.14.2

     Thu Sep  7 18:01:55 2006 >>> x11-libs/goffice-0.2.1

     Thu Sep  7 18:24:02 2006 >>> app-office/gnumeric-1.6.3

     Thu Sep  7 18:24:06 2006 >>> dev-ruby/ruby-config-0.3.1

     Thu Sep  7 18:30:20 2006 >>> dev-lang/ruby-1.8.4-r3

     Thu Sep  7 20:05:53 2006 >>> media-sound/amarok-1.4.0a-r1

     Thu Sep  7 20:18:18 2006 >>> app-arch/file-roller-2.14.3

     Thu Sep  7 20:20:38 2006 >>> sys-boot/grub-0.97-r2

     Thu Sep  7 20:21:10 2006 >>> app-office/mozilla-sunbird-bin-0.3_alpha2

     Thu Sep  7 20:22:21 2006 >>> net-firewall/iptables-1.3.5-r1

     Thu Sep  7 20:23:50 2006 >>> gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.14.4

     Thu Sep  7 20:28:07 2006 >>> app-text/wv-1.2.0

     Thu Sep  7 21:36:36 2006 >>> app-office/abiword-2.4.5

     Thu Sep  7 21:39:08 2006 >>> app-text/recode-3.6-r2

     Thu Sep  7 21:39:41 2006 >>> games-misc/fortune-mod-1.99.1-r2

     Thu Sep  7 21:41:21 2006 >>> app-cdr/graveman-0.3.12_p5

     Thu Sep  7 21:41:56 2006 >>> x11-plugins/gaim-otr-3.0.0-r1

     Thu Sep  7 21:48:58 2006 >>> net-misc/vino-2.13.5

     Thu Sep  7 21:54:48 2006 >>> media-libs/musicbrainz-2.1.2

     Thu Sep  7 22:01:38 2006 >>> media-sound/sound-juicer-2.14.4

     Thu Sep  7 22:01:59 2006 >>> x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.0

     Thu Sep  7 22:05:30 2006 >>> gnome-base/gdm-2.14.9-r1

     Thu Sep  7 22:15:50 2006 >>> www-client/epiphany-2.14.2.1-r1

     Thu Sep  7 22:29:15 2006 >>> www-client/epiphany-extensions-2.14.1-r1

     Thu Sep  7 22:32:04 2006 >>> x11-themes/gentoo-artwork-0.4.2

     Thu Sep  7 22:39:33 2006 >>> app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0

     Thu Sep  7 22:39:35 2006 >>> virtual/jdk-1.4.2

     Fri Sep  8 12:00:53 2006 >>> app-portage/eix-0.5.6

     Fri Sep  8 12:00:56 2006 >>> virtual/libstdc++-3.3

     Fri Sep  8 12:03:07 2006 >>> app-text/acroread-7.0.8

     Fri Sep  8 13:11:12 2006 >>> media-gfx/gimp-2.2.12

     Fri Sep  8 13:12:35 2006 >>> net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.5-r1

     Fri Sep  8 13:20:04 2006 >>> dev-libs/liboil-0.3.6-r1

     Fri Sep  8 13:21:03 2006 >>> dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.14.0-r1

     Fri Sep  8 13:22:43 2006 >>> net-im/amsn-0.94

     Fri Sep  8 13:28:08 2006 >>> media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.8

     Fri Sep  8 13:28:31 2006 >>> net-p2p/amule-2.1.3

     Fri Sep  8 13:29:42 2006 >>> gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.14.2

     Fri Sep  8 13:36:26 2006 >>> gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.14.2

     Fri Sep  8 13:40:55 2006 >>> gnome-extra/yelp-2.14.2-r2

     Fri Sep  8 13:41:48 2006 >>> x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-2.14.2.1

     Fri Sep  8 13:43:29 2006 >>> gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.14.2

     Fri Sep  8 13:52:43 2006 >>> app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.3

     Fri Sep  8 13:55:38 2006 >>> media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.8.0

     Fri Sep  8 13:59:11 2006 >>> app-misc/beagle-0.2.9

     Fri Sep  8 14:00:29 2006 >>> app-text/evince-0.5.3-r1

     Fri Sep  8 14:04:27 2006 >>> x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.14.2

     Fri Sep  8 14:04:48 2006 >>> app-text/evince-0.4.0-r3

     Fri Sep  8 14:04:48 2006 >>> net-misc/whois-4.7.12

     Fri Sep  8 14:06:19 2006 >>> net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.14.2

     Fri Sep  8 14:07:26 2006 >>> gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.14.0

     Fri Sep  8 14:13:40 2006 >>> media-gfx/eog-2.14.2

     Fri Sep  8 14:13:51 2006 >>> gnome-base/gnome-2.14.2

     Fri Sep  8 14:14:36 2006 >>> sys-apps/pmount-0.9.9

     Fri Sep  8 14:15:40 2006 >>> sys-apps/ivman-0.6.12

     Fri Sep  8 14:19:14 2006 >>> app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r8

     Fri Sep  8 14:20:56 2006 >>> dev-cpp/libglademm-2.6.2

     Fri Sep  8 14:28:59 2006 >>> dev-util/valgrind-3.2.0

     Fri Sep  8 14:30:20 2006 >>> net-im/skype-1.3.0.37

     Fri Sep  8 16:12:30 2006 >>> dev-db/rekall-2.2.6

     Fri Sep  8 16:32:12 2006 >>> media-gfx/graphviz-1.16-r1

     Fri Sep  8 16:33:01 2006 >>> media-libs/libcddb-0.9.5

     Fri Sep  8 16:37:31 2006 >>> media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2

     Fri Sep  8 16:38:36 2006 >>> media-video/dvdauthor-0.6.11

     Fri Sep  8 16:47:15 2006 >>> net-im/gaim-1.5.0

     Fri Sep  8 16:47:55 2006 >>> net-p2p/azureus-bin-2.3.0.6

     Fri Sep  8 16:48:11 2006 >>> sys-apps/apmd-3.2.2_p5

     Sun Sep 10 15:29:16 2006 >>> media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.8

     Mon Sep 11 11:55:06 2006 >>> dev-perl/DateManip-5.44

     Mon Sep 11 11:55:10 2006 >>> app-portage/genlop-0.30.5

```

----------

## magowiz

mi ero dimenticato di postare l'emerge --info : 

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -march=athlon-xp -pipe mfpmath=-sse -msse -mmmx -m3dnow"CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -march=athlon-xp -pipe mfpmath=-sse -msse -mmmx -m3dnow"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distcc distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/Gentoo http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac alsa apache2 apm arts avi bash-completion berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts cdda cdio cdr cli crypt cups dbus divx4linux dlloader dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd fam ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran freetype gdbm gif gimp gimpprint gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 guile hal httpd imlib ipv6 isdnlog jack java joystick jpeg kde libg++ libwww live mad matroska mikmod mmx mono motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection scanner sdl session spell spl sse ssl stream svga tcpd theora truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb v4l vcd vlm vorbis win32codecs wxwindows x86 xml xmms xorg xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev kernel_linux linguas_it userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia video_cards_fbdev"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## randomaze

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -march=athlon-xp -pipe mfpmath=-sse -msse -mmmx -m3dnow"CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

 

E' solo un problema di cut&paste oppure quelle due variabili sono scritte sulla stessa linea senza nemmeno un separatore? Se sono scritte in quel modo staccale e mettile su linee diverse.

----------

## bender86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -march=athlon-xp -pipe mfpmath=-sse -msse -mmmx -m3dnow"CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" 
> 
> E' solo un problema di cut&paste oppure quelle due variabili sono scritte sulla stessa linea senza nemmeno un separatore? Se sono scritte in quel modo staccale e mettile su linee diverse.

 

E anche quel mfpmath=-sse non mi sembra normale. Prova ad impostare CFLAGS="" CXXFLAGS="" LDFLAGS="".

----------

## edux

Posta gcc-config -l, magari è solo un problema di compilatore come in un post qua vicino...

----------

## magowiz

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -march=athlon-xp -pipe mfpmath=-sse -msse -mmmx -m3dnow"CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" 
> 
> E' solo un problema di cut&paste oppure quelle due variabili sono scritte sulla stessa linea senza nemmeno un separatore? Se sono scritte in quel modo staccale e mettile su linee diverse.

 

è solo un problema di cut & paste

----------

## magowiz

 *bender86 wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*    *magowiz wrote:*   CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -march=athlon-xp -pipe mfpmath=-sse -msse -mmmx -m3dnow"CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" 
> 
> E' solo un problema di cut&paste oppure quelle due variabili sono scritte sulla stessa linea senza nemmeno un separatore? Se sono scritte in quel modo staccale e mettile su linee diverse. 
> 
> E anche quel mfpmath=-sse non mi sembra normale. Prova ad impostare CFLAGS="" CXXFLAGS="" LDFLAGS="".

 

così funziona, o perlomeno arriva all'errore precedente : non trova il plugin playbin, ma è normale mettere le CFLAGS così?

----------

## magowiz

 *edux wrote:*   

> Posta gcc-config -l, magari è solo un problema di compilatore come in un post qua vicino...

 

```
# gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardened

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopie

 [4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopiessp

 [5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednossp

 [6] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6

 [7] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardened

 [8] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopie

 [9] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopiessp

 [10] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednossp

 [11] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *

```

----------

## Luca89

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> E anche quel mfpmath=-sse non mi sembra normale. Prova ad impostare CFLAGS="" CXXFLAGS="" LDFLAGS="".

 

Infatti dovrebbe essere -mfpmath=sse, comunque molte di quelle mi sembrano ridondanti, perchÃ© non mettere un semplicissimo:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

?

----------

## magowiz

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *bender86 wrote:*   E anche quel mfpmath=-sse non mi sembra normale. Prova ad impostare CFLAGS="" CXXFLAGS="" LDFLAGS="". 
> 
> Infatti dovrebbe essere -mfpmath=sse, comunque molte di quelle mi sembrano ridondanti, perchÃ© non mettere un semplicissimo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

così infatti funziona!

EDIT= ho provato anche a rimettere mpfmath=sse -msse -mmmx -m3dnow ma ritorna l'errore. Devo proprio rinunciare a quelle ottimizzazioni?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

molte di quelle sono incluse nella scelta del processore non ti preoccupare.

Cmq ti consiglio di eliminare almeno il gcc 3.3.6 [il 3.4 aspetta che alcuni pacchetto col gcc 4 non vanno] e di ricompilare tutto , come la guida al gcc 4 suggerisce. Così avrai un sistema coerente.

----------

## magowiz

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> molte di quelle sono incluse nella scelta del processore non ti preoccupare.
> 
> Cmq ti consiglio di eliminare almeno il gcc 3.3.6 [il 3.4 aspetta che alcuni pacchetto col gcc 4 non vanno] e di ricompilare tutto , come la guida al gcc 4 suggerisce. Così avrai un sistema coerente.

 

ho già provveduto a ricompilare tutto una volta aggiornato il gcc. Quindi potrei sbarazzarmi anche del 3.4...

----------

